# How to beat pirate's syndrome?



## pokefloote (May 12, 2011)

For anyone who doesn't know, PS is when you download lots of games, yet don't have the motivation or will to play them all the way through, or even half-way.

It's happened to me, I've purchased Nintendo games most of my life, and I played the hell out of them. But when I bought my first flashcart, the only games I can fully complete are Pokemon main-series games. I am always putting a bunch of games on my 4GB, then when I turn on my DS I only play one dungeon/mission/chapter and turn it off (usually), sometimes never coming back to the game again.

Without turning into a huge debate over whether or not piracy is wrong, how can you kick Pirate's Syndrome? Put one game on your card and force yourself to beat it before anything else is played?

And "Buy games" isn't really a valuable answer in this case, since most people wouldn't throw away a DSTWO and start buying again, and that's not what the topic is about.


----------



## Presto99 (May 12, 2011)

Ooh, I think you're making sense...I sorta have this. :\
What I did when I was younger and hardly pirated, I mainly played one game at a time in hard-core mode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I kinda jump between games and so I have some half-finished games/never played games on my slowly-filling 8GB.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (May 12, 2011)

Buy games. You might be screwed PS wise on your ds, but maybe decide not to pirate on your next system. I experienced this on my wii a bunch, and now never play wii games but play my 360 all the time.


----------



## machomuu (May 12, 2011)

Well what I did was threw away all but 5% of the pirated games I had, excluding the ones never released in the US or hacked ones.  On the DS I simply deleted them from my flashcart.  And I still have about the same amount of games because of this.

Oh, and buying games.  The reason I gave up piracy for the most part was I loved the feeling of buying games, and that was gone when I simply DL'd them.


----------



## Forstride (May 12, 2011)

There really is no other option other than to start buying games.

If you don't want to buy games, or can't, maybe find a way to limit your ability to download games.


----------



## godreborn (May 12, 2011)

I don't have much motivation to play games either.  I suppose it's primarily because when u buy a game u feel obligated to beat it.  With piracy, u can play at lot of games u might not had otherwise rented or bought.  With so many games to choose from, I find it best to stick with one game at a time.  That, at least, might give the impression of a purchased game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 12, 2011)

For me, I wouldn't say it's a matter of "pirate's syndrome," or having too much of a good thing. I just don't bother with mediocre and/or poor titles as much (unless they, for some reason, happen to tickle my fancy). I still put hours and hours into certain DS games. I have a Gamefly account, so free or paid-for isn't really the issue for me. It's like having cable TV. I grew up in the 70s, so I know what it was like before the advent of the medium. You took what you could get. Now I have hundreds of channels and trouble finding something I am willing to settle for. Spoiled? You bet. Nature of the beast, though. Just gotta wait for the cream to rise to the top. There's no way to "beat it," really, except to try and maintain a sense of *appreciation* if you can.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 12, 2011)

Ahh, pirate's syndrome. I know it well. I have probably about 215 DS games and thousands of emulated games on my DSTWO. I've probably played less than twenty on it for more than five minutes. The real trouble with PS for me is that I usually end up spending more time choosing what game I want to play than actually playing it.

The best way to "beat" PS, I've found, is to have TWO games on your flashcard at all times - one that's deep, like an RPG like phoenix wright or final fantasy, and one that's a quick, on-the-go kind of game, like a contra or pac man or something arcade-stlyed that you can easily quit if need be. This gives you one game to play through when you have more time on your hands and one game to play in quick bursts when you have a little time and want to satisfy your boredom. Switch out the long one once you've completed it and switch out the quick one when you get bored with it.


----------



## KingAsix (May 12, 2011)

I guess you can say I have PS as well, but this year I made it a goal to actually beat games. The actual resolutions I made hasn't been met and probably never will, but the intended result is there. In these five months I've finished quite a few games....If you choice to pirate and don't want to have PS, you just have to discipline yourself or buy them


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 12, 2011)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> Buy games. You might be screwed PS wise on your ds, but maybe decide not to pirate on your next system. I experienced this on my wii a bunch, and now never play wii games but play my 360 all the time.


same thing bro...with my Wii and my DS...since i bought the 360...i only play that
original,high reply value with the achievements system


----------



## Schlupi (May 12, 2011)

I know how you feel. It's so different when you actually buy it... it MOTIVATES YOU to play it!

Think in the mindset of me when I was a young'n. Pretend... that you just rented this game. Every weekend your Dad rents you ONE game, and you can play it for a weekend. No school, no work, you get a new game to play! You got the game with your hard earned allowance and it took forever to sweep out those pesky dead rat fetuses from your drain. So you are DETERMINED to play this game!

No matter how crappy it is, no matter how fun it is, try playing it all the way through. get your money's worth (Blockbuster AIN'T CHEAP BRO!). If you get tired of it so be it, but if you don't play it then all that time washing your Dad's leopard print G-string (coated in Hooker Sweat and Trace amounts of cocaine) BY HAND would have been for naught.


----------



## person66 (May 12, 2011)

I have that problem with games I buy. I hardly pirate any games, but I have bought a ton (for different consoles). The problem is, that I only play about half way through them before switching to a different game, and completely forgetting about the last one. I really should just try to finish the games I own before going out and buying a new one.

I also have the problem that after getting my PS3, I harldly ever play my wii anymore (except for the past few weeks), and I hardly ever use my DS since I got my iPod touch.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 12, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> Without turning into a huge debate over whether or not piracy is wrong, how can you kick Pirate's Syndrome?


I'm perhaps a bit alternative on this front, but...

why try to beat the Pirate's Syndrome? It's a syndrome, mind you. Not an illness. So it's not as if it can be "cured" with a decent dose of gaming.



The reason that you don't feel motivated may very well be that you just don't feel like it. I read the "buy your games" argument others bring not so much as a requirement in order to get rid of that syndrome, but rather as a suggestion, as you should only download or buy something if you plan on doing something with it.


Also...
I'd say the danger in pirating games is that your gaming time won't change, but the expected gaming time does. If I play one game for a week and finish it in the end, I'm pretty happy about my progress. If I download 100 games, I'm not so happy, as I know that there is no way that I can finish all those games in the same time. so the motivation to do so lessens (why bother? I won't be able to finish it anyhow!). At the same time, I feel kinda bad about it because I have 100 games and I'm not playing them to the fullest.


----------



## machomuu (May 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I know how you feel. It's so different when you actually buy it... it MOTIVATES YOU to play it!
> 
> Think in the mindset of me when I was a young'n. Pretend... that you just rented this game. Every weekend your Dad rents you ONE game, and you can play it for a weekend. No school, no work, you get a new game to play! You got the game with your hard earned allowance and it took forever to sweep out those pesky dead rat fetuses from your drain. So you are DETERMINED to play this game!
> 
> No matter how crappy it is, no matter how fun it is, try playing it all the way through. get your money's worth (Blockbuster AIN'T CHEAP BRO!). If you get tired of it so be it, but if you don't play it then all that time washing your Dad's leopard print G-string (coated in Hooker Sweat and Trace amounts of cocaine) BY HAND would have been for naught.


Even though what you said indicates you've been watching a little too much Gurren Lagann...
...That image you presented was very nostalgic, as I was in almost the same position when I was younger.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2011)

Pirate's syndrome huh? Most interesting.

Ive similar... "symptoms"... as it were... I dont have much motivation to play anything until i start playing, then i cant stop. Though my case seems more akin to knowing your addicted and trying to avoid the substance >_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2011)

Find a game that's truly compelling. It seems hard, and trust me, I've searched long and hard for a game like this, but once you find it, it'll keep you hooked for a while. There's some mind-numbingly addictive games like Puzzle Quest and N+ (which are available almost everywhere) or some really compelling RPG games (currently I'm on Legend of Heroes: TitS and FFXIII).

Also, if you have friends (hurr hurr), it's nice to just hold a game night, provided your friends aren't stoner douchebags. Usually my friends and I will get together and just play a lot of games, actually a lot of single player ones. We played through the entirety of Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, we're almost done with Silent Hill 2, and we've still got Devil May Cry 3, MGS3, and I'm trying to get them to do FFX with me. We just all sit around and talk about the game while it's playing or talk about other things or play Magic. It's a lot of fun.

I guess the issue with pirate's syndrome for me is that once I hit a difficulty wall, I stop playing the game for the longest time. Try choosing a game that isn't inherently that hard (FFXIII is proving to be pretty easy) but still fun.

Also, buy into the hype machine of some people here. I wouldn't say to go with the fantards but I've gotten hooked on tons of PSP games because of the PSP base here. Like Legend of Heroes right now. I thought it'd be trash until a bunch of the PSP people here said it looked really promising. I downloaded it and loved it. Same goes with Dissidia 012 (which is currently eating away at my life with Labyrinth Mode still).


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 12, 2011)

It's much deeper than just 'pirate's syndrome'.

Ever seen the spot of town, called 'the slum area' where everyone is predictably on some form of assistance. It looks like no one really appreciates anything that is just given to them. Their homes, their possessions, even themselves.

Same thing at work.

You only appreciate the things you have to work to get.

It's a brutal truth, and I have been around long enough to KNOW it's a fact.

I never took care of my bike as a kid. No kid does. The first bike I bought myself was a great deal difference eh.
You will find, people won't take care of their room as a kid, but the moment it's YOUR place, it often makes a difference 'hey guys lose the shoes I just washed the damned floors eh'.

I have hundreds of models, and my most valuable, is the one I bought with money I got from picking strawberries one summer from my early 20s when I was so completely out of work. Just an ordinary tank, but man that thing cost me a lot of sore back muscles.

There is a good reason to download games, as you get maybe 6 months to buy it and then it is off the shelf, as it is now old news and not about to get re printed/stocked.
Buy it if you can, but I don't mind having copies if I am merely very slow in getting around to it.

But yeah, the idea of forget how many games your card will hold, just load one, and play it till done with it and then delete it and move to the next one. Might not make you finish them, but it at least keeps you focused till you conclude you no longer care about it.

Not all games were ever worth buying eh. Just because someone else liked it, doesn't mean YOU will.


----------



## Cyan (May 12, 2011)

For me pirate syndrome could be applied for my bought games (yes, I've bought a lot of games I've never played or completed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

When I was young/at school, in the Snes era, a game was very expansive and I could afford a new one only every 1.5 to 2 years.
Between each new games I had a lot of time to play and replay them, I've completed zelda/chrono/ff6/mana/etc. a lot of time.

I wanted new games, but I didn't have enough money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Then came the time I got a job, I could finally buy all the games I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but in counterpart I didn't have any more time to play as much as I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time and money are my syndrome, not piracy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Before I got a job, I used to play all day and nights, near 18-20H per days, really addicted.
But, sometime, for particular games, I start one and don't leave it until I finish it. (zelda, castlevania, metroid..)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 12, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> For me pirate syndrome could be applied for my bought games (yes, I've bought a lot of games I've never played or completed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same problem here, lol. I pirate and buy sort of equally, now the problem is, even if I have the time I have too many to choose from and end up going back and forth these days


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2011)

Honestly I started buying my games, downgraded from 16gigs to 2gigs, and then from my Supercard Two to an R4. Pretty much I limited my rom limit to the games I was playing and then deleted all the games I owned and started buying games again which means now I am slowly losing roms on my card and I proud of that fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now I am back to gaming again compared to just pirating games for the sake of having them.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 12, 2011)

Pirate syndrom aka *lack of appreciation*.

You appreciate a game a lot more if you bought it with your own hard earned money and enjoy playing it.
If you pirate a game, you dont appreciate it and with less enjoyment while playing the game.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 12, 2011)

Update to 1.4.2


POW!


----------



## pubert09 (May 12, 2011)

My syndrome merely stems from that the fact that pretty much any game I've downloaded, I wouldn't have bought anyway.
I hardly ever will buy a game unless I know it will be good. I won't buy a game if there's any chance I won't like it.
With piracy, I pretty much will download anything that "might be fun."
So I think I basically subconsciously think these games are bad or something. Easiest way I can explain it for me.


----------



## CCNaru (May 12, 2011)

Dunno, this happens with bought games for me as well. Recently bought Orange Box for HL2 and all I play is TF2 (well, it's getting some use), GTA4 I've stopped playing after a few, and all the 3DS games... I use 3DS to play DS games now. I've built this obligation to buy games but I'm afraid that it would be a waste of money to just buy games and not play it.

Also I've had Persona 2 which I've only started after deciding to sell it then Schlupi offering me big bucks for it... lol. haven't finished yet still =_=


----------



## emigre (May 12, 2011)

I've never "suffered" from Piracy syndrome. What I did was use a small memory card and just play games I wanted to play. For my DS I use a 2 GB MSD and I only have five games on it, whilst with my PSP, I use a 4 Gb and it isn't even half full. The problem a lot of people seem to have is because Micro SD cards are inexpensive, they'll buy an 8GB or heaven forbid a 16GB and put on a stupid number of generic JRPGS and try and play all of them at once. They than struggle to keep interest and than delete all of them.


----------



## Rayder (May 12, 2011)

Thing is though, even when I bought my games (I didn't pirate console games between all the years from the C64 to the DS. Truth.),  I still got to a point where I never actually finished most games anymore, even though I bought them.  While "Pirate Syndrome" does indeed exist, the affliction is not exclusive to a person pirating everything, although that's when it becomes most apparent.  That's all I'm saying.

As to how to avoid falling into the PS trap.....I don't know, other than not trying to get EVERY game that interests you right away.  Easier said than done when they are so easy to acquire nowadays.   Forcing yourself to play only one game until you finish it really isn't the answer, because you just end up rushing through the game to get to the next and end up not enjoying it properly.  Cutting down how much you play games doesn't work either because then you just end up with an ever-increasing backlog.

Every person is different, but it seems to me that after having played games for so long (see my sig), they lose their wondrous nature and aren't as fun as they used to be, no matter what you do.  It's a damned-if-you-do, damned-if-you-don't, catch-22 situation any way you look at it.

I think the biggest problem is that games have become so derivative. Very rarely are games truly original anymore, they always have that been-there, done-that feel to them.  Makes it very easy to tire of them.  Companies are so worried about profit, they balk originality in favor of (what they think will be) a guaranteed sell and it's perpetuating a growing amount of lethargy in the industry.

I think the best thing to do is to just say, to hell with games.  Go outside and play the game of life instead.  Maybe find a girlfriend/boyfriend to play with instead. (and I don't mean videogames  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  If you spend more time outside than in front of a video screen, maybe when you DO play a game, you'll enjoy it more.  Don't think you have to play EVERY game that comes out, just play the ones you KNOW you will enjoy.  Skip over the ones that seem merely interesting in favor of the ones that make you go ooh, ooh, ooh!

But I'm in the same boat as most of you guys, so what do I know?  We have all become slaves to the industry.  We are all different and will have to come up with our own separate solutions that work for us as individuals.  For me, that means quitting gaming after the DS dies completely.


I could go on and on discussing this subject, but I'll shut up now.  I've got real-life issues I need to be concerning myself with.  Very few read my walls-of-text anyway, especially when they amount to little more than rambling with no real substance.


----------



## Arm73 (May 12, 2011)

It will naturally end when console makers will build unhackable consoles.
If for example hackers won't manage to hack the 3DS mode, we will have to buy games, hence the end of your problems.
If the Wii 2 will be much more difficult to hack, let's say in the 2nd or 3rd year of its life, then we will buy games, have less content but give it more appreciation.

The thing is I'm a grown up person, with a steady job, and I could afford to buy games for a long time. However, it was just the same as pirating games, I had so many at one point ( between DC, PS2, GBA, N64 and so on about 10 years ago ) that I still didn't manage to play them all, with or without piracy. And I felt bad about my wasting money on games I wanted to own just to check them out and put them in storage.
Now at least I'm not buying many games ( thanks to piracy ) and I still check them all out, with the occasional instance in which I actually have enough interest in a game to actually play it trough.
But like I said, I pray the day when console will be impossible to hack,so I will have no excuse


----------



## Wizerzak (May 12, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Thing is though, even when I bought my games (I didn't pirate console games between all the years from the C64 to the DS. Truth.),  I still got to a point where I never actually finished most games anymore, even though I bought them.  While "Pirate Syndrome" does indeed exist, the affliction is not exclusive to a person pirating everything, although that's when it becomes most apparent.  That's all I'm saying.
> 
> As to how to avoid falling into the PS trap.....I don't know, other than not trying to get EVERY game that interests you right away.  Easier said than done when they are so easy to acquire nowadays.   Forcing yourself to play only one game until you finish it really isn't the answer, because you just end up rushing through the game to get to the next and end up not enjoying it properly.  Cutting down how much you play games doesn't work either because then you just end up with an ever-increasing backlog.
> 
> Every person is different, but it seems to me that after having played games for so long (see my sig), they lose their wondrous nature and aren't as fun as they used to be, no matter what you do.  It's a damned-if-you-do, damned-if-you-don't, catch-22 situation any way you look at it.



THIS is very true. What I do is just close my eyes, scroll up/down and click 'A' on a random game (is there not a HB app to do that, that would be good). I find once I've started the game up I get into it.

And @Arm73: I can almost guarantee the the 3DS WILL be hacked....


----------



## Schlupi (May 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Maybe I have. Don't worry though... we all had to wash our Dad's G string by hand at some point right?


----------



## Fishaman P (May 12, 2011)

1) Pirate the game.  Get a little into it, maybe around 20%.  It helps if you have some reason not to play it all the time, i.e. don't want to get caught by someone.
2) Buy the game.  Play it as much as you can.
3) Go right back to the pirated version.

Or maybe the game's just so dang good that I can't stop playing it.


----------



## jalaneme (May 12, 2011)

i have the same dilemma as Cyan, i buy buy and buy and just chuck them aside, some games in my collection are still not even opened! it doesn't help that a lot of well wanted games come out all at once in 1 month so you can't afford all of them at once.

what i do then is to just ignore the new releases and play the games that i haven't touched and wait till the new releases are very cheap in price that way i have enough time to complete the games i haven't touched before, it's not easy doing this though, especially when you go on forums and everyone is talking about the game you want lol.

as for pirating, i don't do it as much as i used to do, the wii scene has completely dried up till skyward sword comes out (last decent release)
i still have ds games that i have download and never touched i have all the time to play them if i am really bored because there hasn't been a decent ds game for a long while so no rush and all those games will keep me busy away from 3ds hype and buy incentives.


so these days i hardly do anything much anyway, if i am gaming max i play is for a couple of hours and then i take a LONG break so i am not as active as i used to be back in the day, i guess that is why i don't care as much about new releases cause i know i will just buy and chuck them aside to gather dust.


----------



## Fudge (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, PS sucks. I'm slowly getting better with it though, and I'm actually starting to finish a lot of my pirated games.


----------



## ninditsu (May 12, 2011)

get a smaller memory card. that way, you limit how many games you can have. and thus only having worthwhile games.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 12, 2011)

The solution is finishing one of then moving to next one lol.
For me, it started in the GBA era.
As a little kid, was so excited about roms and yeah.. but actually I have played through most of those GBA games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pokefloote (May 13, 2011)

I''ve downsized... a lot. Now my two main games are Professor Layton and the Unwound Future for quick puzzle time, and Golden Sun DD for my RPG. Side games include LOZH, and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Sky, and maybe two more but I'm focusing on those. 

It's worked for me! Now I'm hooked on GS. Weird that I never got past the first dungeon when it came out, considering I bought the first two games when they came out and loved them to death.


----------



## koimayeul (May 13, 2011)

buy second hands, good price make you appreciate games again, the pleasure of a good deal


----------



## pokefloote (May 13, 2011)

I'm saving up for the 3DS, hopefully it doesn't get hacked so soon so I can savor every moment of my purchased OoT.


----------



## Cyan (May 13, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Very few read my walls-of-text anyway, especially when they amount to little more than rambling with no real substance.


I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Pirate Syndrome is only when you lose interest and have so many games to play that you don't know which one to pick up.
The video game industry making the same known-best-selling game doesn't help either, but it really depend on the player.
Some players like doing the same game-type again and again without loosing interest (pokémon, again ?).


Other users like me don't have the lost-interest or "I didn't buy it, I don't care if I don't play it" feeling.
There are still a lot of games I would like to play, but I'm spending my time on the net after my job, IRC, Forum, reading about hacking news, hacking and developing myself, helping other users, more than playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like learning things and be kept informed about the new releases and scenes advancement.
As a result I don't spend time playing the games I want.

Unfortunately, the games I like are usually adventure or RPG, that's the kind of games you can't play when you have 15 min free time between social life and house chores, it's like reading 2 pages of a book once every week :/
I need to know that I have enough time in front on me to be part of the story.
If time could freeze, I'll be happy to finally enjoy all my games.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 16, 2011)

Comically I have the same problem with digitally delivered downloadable purchases of games. So I can relate to the guys saying sometimes buying games when it is easy to buy can be a problem as well.

In 2010, I bought several games, admittedly good games at the design aspect, but games I simply didn't need (finite time to work with eh like the rest here), and now I have games going unplayed, I likely shouldn't have got, because I only managed to beat up the credit card and fill up computer hard drive space for no real gain.

Back in the 70-80s wargames (which I assume all realize are my passion) were lucky to arrive with anything like speed. Waiting 3 years for a new game was not unusual at all. Today, heck even my niche in a niche market wargaming is producing wargames worth mention about every 3 months (you guys never here of them, as they are not made for console is all, it's a PC based hobby).


----------



## thaddius (May 16, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Comically I have the same problem with digitally delivered downloadable purchases of games.


I'm the same way.

Quite honestly guys, the best way to beat Pirate/Digital Distribution Syndrome is to simply be tenacious. Choose one game and only play that one until you finish it. Ignore every other game out there.


----------



## Coto (May 16, 2011)

Just have 1 game in your memory stick. You´ll realize there will be distractions but that single game.

As by myself, I have FF:CC on psp, taiko 2, dragonball tenkaichi tag team. I used to have a lot of psx eboot games but wouldn´t enjoy just one, so I´ve set these 3 games.

FF:CC = RPG (over 40 hours of long gameplay, ok just one of those)

Taiko no tatsujin 2 = Rhythm (may be from a few minutes to various hours of game play, fast paced, anywhere)

DB:TTT = VS, fun and fast. Much like taiko.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 17, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I know how you feel. It's so different when you actually buy it... it MOTIVATES YOU to play it!
> 
> Think in the mindset of me when I was a young'n. Pretend... that you just rented this game. Every weekend your Dad rents you ONE game, and you can play it for a weekend. No school, no work, you get a new game to play! You got the game with your hard earned allowance and it took forever to sweep out those pesky dead rat fetuses from your drain. So you are DETERMINED to play this game!
> 
> No matter how crappy it is, no matter how fun it is, try playing it all the way through. get your money's worth (Blockbuster AIN'T CHEAP BRO!). If you get tired of it so be it, but if you don't play it then all that time washing your Dad's leopard print G-string (coated in Hooker Sweat and Trace amounts of cocaine) BY HAND would have been for naught.


Seems like what was written on the Mother 1+2 translation page.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 17, 2011)

i got two micro sd cards filled with roms and have only completed 2 of the games on them and i have a iplayer filled with gba roms only beat 1 of them


----------



## Zerousen (May 17, 2011)

I buy all of my apps on my iPhone now, and yet there's no motivation for me to finish them :/


----------



## Nah3DS (May 17, 2011)

Here is the solution: stop wasting your time on internet... play some games instead

But... if you like to waste your time on internet.. I recommend gbatemp


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 17, 2011)

give up.

cause ther's no cur from teh scurvy feverr


----------



## lordrand11 (May 17, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> There really is no other option other than to start buying games.
> 
> If you don't want to buy games, or can't, maybe find a way to limit your ability to download games.



Don't need to worry about that too much the internet companies sure are about too, what with their bandwidth limiting.


----------



## Sheimi (May 17, 2011)

Try saving up some money for the game that you want. It makes you feel that you earned it. If you pirated it, makes you feel like you can play any game on it. I basically started saving money for the games that I want. idk if it would help you.


----------



## Sop (May 17, 2011)

I have 2 really good games on my memory card/msd/hdd at one time.. And have one pirate console and one non pirate console. Losing interest in games isn't really a problem for me, it's getting time to play them that is the problem. Also buying games for my non pirate console if it's region locked, xbox 360 games are $120 each for good ones.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (May 17, 2011)

to buy the original games might be an obvious way to beat your illness. would be positive at two ways, 1st you maybe will gain your motivation to beat the games you began, 2nd the economy will be thankful. think about it


----------



## boondoklife (May 17, 2011)

While I cannot justify spending as much money on games as the devs would like (MSRP), I definitely like to buy my games. I have a half-way ground of doing things that you may like and not lose sleep over! When a game comes out I rent/borrow it so I can have a local copy and then when the game comes down to a reasonable price I buy it.

Note: A reasonable price is of course subject to the gamer; I cannot stand pokemon and would not pay a dollar for it, but on the other hand I loved Metroid for the Wii and bought it as soon as it came out.


Just my 2 cents.


**EDITED to fix my horrible grammar. if my English teacher was here, I would have sore knuckles and broken ruler on my desk!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 17, 2011)

There's no way out except hard core discipline or buying half the games you pirate, mate


----------



## Makar (May 17, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Ahh, pirate's syndrome. I know it well. I have probably about 215 DS games and thousands of emulated games on my DSTWO. I've probably played less than twenty on it for more than five minutes. The real trouble with PS for me is that I usually end up spending more time choosing what game I want to play than actually playing it.
> 
> The best way to "beat" PS, I've found, is to have TWO games on your flashcard at all times - one that's deep, like an RPG like phoenix wright or final fantasy, and one that's a quick, on-the-go kind of game, like a contra or pac man or something arcade-stlyed that you can easily quit if need be. This gives you one game to play through when you have more time on your hands and one game to play in quick bursts when you have a little time and want to satisfy your boredom. Switch out the long one once you've completed it and switch out the quick one when you get bored with it.



I agree with personuser. I also have had PS to the point where I don't even bother hooking up my Wii (because my brother plays Xbox most of the time). You should ether buy games or do what personuser suggested


----------



## Arm73 (May 17, 2011)

Hey I accidentally found a new to improve my PS......
First of all I'm really new to the PSP scene, and I'm very happy there are so many good games to catch on at this point in time.
I purchased a  8GB magic gate memory stick ( Sandisk ) for the PSP, which holds about a dozen of games.
I put on it my favorites ( GoW Chain of Olympus, Ultimate GnG, Castlevania Dracula X and so on..) and then I proceeded to download more games, as usual.
The things about the memory stick is, whenever I transfer games back and forth , there is a high chance to corrupt the SAVE files and make them unreadable.
I don't know whether it's an issue 'cause of a faulty or fake card, but the fact is, now I'm determined to finish all those games before I actually re-connect it to the PC to upload more games.
I've already finished Chain Of Olympus ( great , great game btw ) and I'm half way trough Catlevania and GnG , so I'm doing pretty good.
The fear of corrupting my save files makes me sure to finish the games I started before moving on lol...
So please don't tell me how to avoid save files corruption


----------



## boondoklife (May 18, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Hey I accidentally found a new to improve my PS......
> First of all I'm really new to the PSP scene, and I'm very happy there are so many good games to catch on at this point in time.
> I purchased a  8GB magic gate memory stick ( Sandisk ) for the PSP, which holds about a dozen of games.
> I put on it my favorites ( GoW Chain of Olympus, Ultimate GnG, Castlevania Dracula X and so on..) and then I proceeded to download more games, as usual.
> ...



I ran into something like this with a network drive and save files, I did find a solution if you are interested here is a link ( If you don't want a solution, don't click the link! XD )


----------

